# Programmier für S7-200 (Audi Neustadt) Reparatur gesucht



## jabba (8 August 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für meinen Kunden jemanden, der kurzfristig eine Anlage überprüfen und gegebenenfalls reparieren kann.
Ist ein mobiler Gasbooster, mit einer S7-200 CPU 214.
Die Anlage ist nicht von mir, daher kann ich auch nicht viel mehr dazu sagen, Auftrag käme direkt von meinem Kunden.
CPU ist in Stop, SF LED ist an.
Der Kunde hatte schon eine Elektrofirma beauftragt, die können aber keine SPS. 24V usw sind da, aber mehr konnten die nicht sagen.

Die Anlage steht bei Audi in Neustadt an der Donau.

Da ich aus Köln komme, wäre die Anreise oder das abholen der Anlage wohl etwas teuer.

Kontakt 0221/9875567
(Klingeln lassen, wird weitergeleitet)


----------



## Jelly (8 August 2007)

*Welches Neustadt?*

Hallo!

Welches Neustadt ist das? Die Donau is laaaang...

Etwa Titisee-Neustadt?? Wäre ja fast bei mir um die Ecke!


----------



## jabba (8 August 2007)

Nein ist Neustadt an der Donau, so heisst der Ort.
ca 20km von Ingolstadt entfernt.


----------



## maxi (8 August 2007)

Hm, währe nicht weit von mir. Jedoch in der 200er nicht wirklich Fit bin.


----------



## little_people (8 August 2007)

tja hätte schon interesse nur ist wahrscheinlich die anreise zu weit bzw. besteht überhaupt das problem noch?


----------



## jabba (8 August 2007)

Problem besteht noch.

Nur sollte jemand in der Lage sein , den Fehler definitiv zu finden.
Also "hab schon mal eine S7-200 gesehen" reicht nicht.
Die Anlage muss unbedingt bis Mo/Die laufen.
Da ich ja auch schon mehrere Stunden (>4-5std) fahren muss, überlege ich schon direkt eine komplette Ersatz SPS zu ordern, und runter zu fahren.

Nochmal ein paar Detail´s.
Die Anlage hat schon lange gelaufen, eventuell ist bei Gewitter eine Baugruppe zerstört worden, oder das Programm ist weg.
Das heisst es muss nix programmiert werden, maximal müßte das Programm noch mal eingespielt werden.
Ich könnte frühestens am Montag da hin, wenn ich dann noch Ersatzteile besorgen muss, wird es halt zu eng. Deshalb wäre eine korrekte Diagnose natürlich sehr von Vorteil.


@little_people
Wie weit ist den "zu weit"


----------



## little_people (8 August 2007)

also falls mein routenplaner nicht irrt sind es von mir aus 450km. nun einen gasbooster hab ich noch nie programmiert, aber hab schon einige s7-200 programmiert und verbaut. haben zur not auch ne s7-226 und ne passende analogeingabebaugruppe da.


----------



## Stern8 (9 August 2007)

*Nicht mal 300 km*

Guten Morgen!

Ich hätte Interesse an dem Job. Neustadt an der Donau ist von mir aus nicht mal 300 km entfernt. Allerdings müßte eine Anfahrt natürlich bezahlt werden. Wenn dein Kunde weiß, welche BG futsch ist, dann kann er Sie mir auch schicken und ich repariere Sie ihm. 
Weitere Details in PN und unter www.elektronikreparatur.de

Grüße
Stern8


----------



## jabba (9 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

es hat sich jemand gefunden,
erst einmal Danke für die Angebote.


----------

